
Firefly book series announced: Joss Whedon to serve as consulting editor - artsandsci
http://ew.com/books/2018/02/08/firefly-book-series/
======
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive celebrity announcements here. Whatever they
gratify, it isn't intellectual curiosity, and that's the criterion on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
kbutler
Hoped I'd see they were working with Steven Brust, author of the excellent
Vlad Taltos fantasy series, who wrote a fan fiction Firefly novel, "My Own
Kind of Freedom" [http://dreamcafe.com/2008/02/05/firefly-
novel/](http://dreamcafe.com/2008/02/05/firefly-novel/)

Well worth a read, though as with all things Firefly, it just leaves you
wanting more...

Cory Doctorow's plug [https://boingboing.net/2008/02/18/steven-brusts-
unauth.html](https://boingboing.net/2008/02/18/steven-brusts-unauth.html)

------
deweller
I never forgave Fox for cancelling this show.

~~~
e40
How about playing them in a different order than Joss intended? That was also
a terrible sin. And moving them around the schedule so much? They seemed to
really try very hard to make it fail.

------
xbmcuser
I hope no prequeals I hate prequeals carry the stories forward

------
paulcole
Is this just a way for Whedon to test public response to him working on a new
project after all the stories about him being a scumbag came out last year? If
it's quiet enough he might use it as his chance to work on a TV or film
project again someday.

~~~
megaman22
In the deluge of revelations about the scumminess of Hollywood types, I think
his rather pedestrian foibles have been drowned out in the minds of most... I
had to go google "Joss Whedon scumbag" to even remember what he was in trouble
for.

~~~
tomcam
If your politics differed from his you would remember, because I’m a huge Joss
fan who’s had to sift through a ton of insults to my beliefs in order to keep
up with his work. I respect my opponents’ beliefs but I am quite happy to see
him suffer the blowback on his rank hypocrisy.

~~~
IntronExon
What a nasty load of projection and assumptions! I don’t think that it takes
politics to differentiate between rape, sexual assault, patterns of abuse and
harassment... and cheating on a spouse. Dozens of people coming out and
describing the behavior of someone like Weinstein or Spacey is on a different
planet than an ex accusing someone of serial cheating.

~~~
paulcole
When you have to make the "he's not as bad as ..." argument about someone,
they're still pretty bad.

Sure, being a scumbag is a continuum. But it's pretty easy to argue that
someone who espoused feminist beliefs (and profited off the image that gave
him) while cheating on his wife is squarely on it.

~~~
IntronExon
_When you have to make the "he's not as bad as ..." argument about someone,
they're still pretty bad._

I agree, but I didn’t make that argument. I’m saying that there is a
fundamental difference between scummy and criminal, and they are not part of
the same continuum.

